# my dogs mohawk



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone no why my pitbullgear gets weird mohawks all the way down her back when she is around other dogs?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's dog body language and is called Piloerection. It's a similar involuntray physical reaction like goose bunmps.

Piloerection


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

So its not a sign of dog agresion


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well, not necessarily, however I would be very conscious of your dog's behavior. What can start out as a fear response can very quickly turn into a fight. Where is your dog encountering other dogs? A dog park?


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Actually at my garage she plays with a 160 pound st Bernard its her best friend .she has never got aggressive I just didn't know what that meant.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd be aware of other body language that goes along with it. Whenever my dog sees things outside and goes after it barking all her hair stands up, as if she's "ON ALERT" ...ha


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

The only thing piloerection means is high excitement/arousal. Whether it's because of playing or fear or aggression, what have you. You can't look at just the piloerection and say that dog is afraid or going to be aggressive or is simply really excited to be playing around. You have to take her other body language into consideration.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

:rofl: werd!


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info.and she does get extremely excited when she is around other dogs.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine does that too. I think it is due to being beat up by his brother twice so he is on alert when another dog is around. However he does listen when I tell him to sit/stay until the dog passes by.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Padlock said:


> :rofl: werd!


I don't find that funny. Your comment was deleted because it was unnecessary. All it sounded like was you were picking on the new member. I deleted my own post because I was responding to what you said and that has nothing to do with what the OP asked. We are all about educating people here, not making them feel stupid or saying things that will run them off before we can help them out. This site has grown tremendously since it was started and is doing a great job.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My dog only does that when she's ready to eat another dog for lunch.... lol


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Well my dog eats dog food so that is not a problem for me


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

geo fishtown said:


> Well my dog eats dog food so that is not a problem for me


LOL.

I've had 2 dogs that got their hackles raised for 2 diff reasons. my exes dog got it right before she was about to attack a dog (and she'd get all tense too--and then she'd also get a spot on her tail where she'd raise the hair when she was playing) and then my boy gets it when he's having a great time playing with other dogs and hes got the zoomies.

thats why its important to take their body language together as a whole.


----------

